# [VIDEO]1st Recon Firefight in A-Stan



## DasBoot (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to the Marine at :23 seconds in?!


----------



## QC (Jun 12, 2011)

Is it just me or did the sound turn off in parts?


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2011)

Deathy McDeath said:


> What happened to the Marine at :23 seconds in?!



My guess is that it was a reaction to the .50 being fired i.e. noise.



QC said:


> Is it just me or did the sound turn off in parts?



Yup, I guessed that it was due to OPSEC etc...


----------



## QC (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I though my thingy had busted. That's really clear footage, though


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2011)

QC said:


> Ok, thanks. I though my thingy had busted. That's really clear footage, though



Yeah, i'm assuming it's HD, gotta love that.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr. Barrett it's always a reassuring presence...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice one....  Thanks.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 13, 2011)

pardus said:


> My guess is that it was a reaction to the .50 being fired i.e. noise.



Oh yeah, good call.  I was legitimately concerned for a second there.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 18, 2011)

Great video and quality.

Near the end, did he say "see that penis shaped door".. - 5.16-18 in...does that mean that door is well hung?


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 18, 2011)

or reall


ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Great video and quality.
> 
> Near the end, did he say "see that penis shaped door".. - 5.16-18 in...does that mean that door is well hung?



or really small


----------

